# Heroes & Villains : Wanted Posters



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I wanted some appropriate decorations for my upcoming Heroes and Villains party without a lot of effort or expense. I created about 15 different wanted posters of well known villains from comics, movies, etc(a few examples are here). 
I emailed them and had them color printed on 11X14 paper at the nearest copy store, trimmed any white edges, and for less than $4.00 they really give a neat effect spread around my house. I am making some oversized comic book style words (Pow!, Bang! etc) this weekend out of foamboard, and setting up my photo booth to finish off my decor.

I would be happy to share the full set of poster images if anyone would like them.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Badgirl- Luv them!
Just sent you a PM


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

These are sweet!!!! Need them please. Sent pm.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Badgirl you rock!!!! That is amazing. I cant believe you made those!!! Also for anyone who is going to print these walgreens is having a deal on prints til oct 22 i think. 11x14 prints for $1.99 with the code PSTR4LESS. Badgirl I would love if you could send me them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are awesome! Great job!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job...but you're missing the Joker....LOLs


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Aw, shucks. Thanks guys. I am happy to send the images to anyone, but please Private Message me with your EMAIL ADDRESS 
Office depot and Staples will print them for about .30 cents for a color copy 8X10 .40 cents on legal size.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, please!!! Our theme is Heroes and Villains as well, and I am making the BAM! POW! (etc) signs, too!! 
But this, this is a *BRILLIANT* idea!!! 

AND if you send me these, no work involved for me, which is even better!!! LOL

I am pming you right now!!! Thanks for being so generous with your great ideas.


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Badgirl---Great idea! They turned out fantastic. Would like to see more if possible.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> Nice job...but you're missing the Joker....LOLs


Not to worry, I have one for you too 
I just got mine printed today at Office Depot. Decided to simply print them in black and white on legal paper and they turned out nice. Simple cheap decorations and cost me less than $1.50 for 13 .....happy girl!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice Job! That was my theme last year, so bummed that I missed out on these!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Just want to thank you Badgirl for the wonderful pics. Thank you so much for sharing your work! I'll post a pic when I get them set up!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Me, too!! I got them from the copy store and they absolutely *ROCK*!! They will add so much to the decor....thanks again badgirl!!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

No problem. I'm glad you could use them as most of my craft projects end up looking like one of my kids made them!  
I was struggling a little with the Heroes & Villians decorations because I didn't want it to look too cheerful or like a 6 year old's birthday party. Dark lighting, a view villainous touches and these scattered about the hallways should be just enough.   Can't wait to see everyone's party pics


----------



## Katie Folsom (Oct 22, 2015)

I would love this for my party. Please send me your awesome images. thanks so very much


----------



## Lizzpurr (Oct 27, 2015)

I would love to receive the file to print these!


----------

